# Why aren't air rifles accurate?



## david_grohl

I have been a life long hunter/archer. I shot 4 deer in 10 seconds with an M1 Garand last season (so yeah, I know how to shoot). I recently decided to start shooting starlings around the farm with an air rifle.

I have tried the $160 Crosman Nitro Venom Dusk .177 and could manage quarter sized groups at 20 yards. When I backed up to 40 yards the groups were dinner plate sized. 
To me that is simple not acceptable. I need to kill birds in the tops of the trees or across the farm, and I don't have time to sit and wait or sneak up on them. I tried a few different kinds of ammo, the best results (stated above) came from crosman premium heavy dome pellets.

I though maybe I didn't get a good enough gun. I returned the Crosman and got the $270 Bewnjamin Trail XP .22. I thought a larger bullet may provide more consistent results. So far my groups at 20 yards are a bit smaller than a baseball! I shot about 30 rounds at birds yesterday and some of the birds never even knew they were being shot at! What is going on!?! I am currently using some sort of Benjamin hollow point ammo (the only .22 ammo gander mountain had that day).

I admit I haven't shot this one as much as the first Crosman (only about 150 shots). But I mean c'mon...i know how to shoot! why are these guns so inaccurate?

The scopes were tightened down correctly. All other screws were correctly screwed in
Do I really have to go out and spend money and time on multiple types of ammo just to find one that "fits" my gun??

This weekend, if I can't improve the accuracy, I will go and return it for this GAMO: 
http://www.gandermountain.com/modperl/p ... rchID=4006

I feel the Benjamin gun is priced higher because of its 'fancy' scope that really isn't even that great. 
Plus it uses the EXACT same "nitro-piston" as the Crosman. So perhaps a different firing mechanism with the GAMO will help?

This will be the last air rifle I ever buy. if it works, ill keep it. If not, I'll return it and I guess all the starlings will just kill off the songbirds.... This is very frustrating.

Any help/advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks!!!!


----------



## spentwings

They are!
But unless you want to spend bigger bucks for a PCP, there's a learning curve involved in shooting one accurately.
This should give you all the info you need. http://airgun-academy.pyramydair.com/

Searching for the magical springer/piston airgun that's going to put you on the fast track :rock: 
to the accuracy you're used to with a firearm ain't going to happen. 
Some models or refinements may make it easier to reach what's acceptable to you,,,but it ain't
gonna happen overnight.


----------



## Jig Master

Go to the AirGuns Of Arizona website and watch some videos of high dollar air rifles being tested. You will find that some air rifles can be very accurate, but remember, they are expensive.


----------



## dsm16428

Air Rifles ARE ACCURATE!!! Like spentwings said, there is a right way and a wrong way to shoot them well and it takes time and practice.

I have to disagree with the statement that for an air rifle to be accurate it has to be pricey. I have under $330.00 in my CDT Gamo Big Cat and I'd put it up against just about any stock springer twice the price and more. When I do my part and load, hold and squeeze correctly, she'll shoot the same hole at 20 yards and 3/8" groups to around 40 yards all day with a couple different pellets. The pics I have posted testify to that fact. I got the Big Cat for the simple fact that it was CHEAP...I wanted it that way. I put some money and time into it and now it's a real killer! I wish I could use it for small game in PA, but our state game laws prohibit it. Luckilly I'm not glued to PA! :evil:


----------



## Deadcalm

Dave, i have been shooting since i was 8 years old. Viet Nam vet. I know how to shoot. I was very buffaloed by my Big Cat 1200 spinger air rifle. What the! Shots were flying allover the place. It could not be me because as with you, i know how to shoot. 
Well, springers are just a different world. Had to learn a different hold, get the scope sighted in so it would not move, practice a routine to bring it up to shoot, get used to the crappy trigger, find the pellet that my gun would shoot the best with, put over 500 pellets through the rifle. After all this i can now hit beetles on leaves at 22 yards, drop small starling at 40 yards, hit gophers in the brain at 33 feet while shooting from a standing or sitting position, no rest. It is just going to take time with one gun. Give it a chance and some time. Once you do, it is a lot of fun. Hope you stick with it. :sniper:


----------



## dakotashooter2

Also remember that the recoil (the little there is), acts differently with a pellet gun. If I understand correctly scopes for pellet guns are designed to resist recoil forces in reverse of a standard rifle scope because the spring guns actually have some forward (bi-directional) recoil. So even if you are a crack shot if your shooting methods are adapted to compensate for the rearward recoil and not the forward. Practice will likely tighten up your groups.


----------



## coyote sniper

The preimer ultra heavy (10.5 grains) pellets worked by far the best for me I tried the same brand but the pointed pellets and couldnt keep it on the paper (8.5x11") at 20 yards but the heavys I could cover 3 shots with a dime.


----------



## Foothill Sniper

Say David,

Last year, 2011, I purchased a Benjamin Trail/ Nitro Piston [BT] which came with a 3-9 x30? Center Point scope. I was using my bench rest setup, a Caldwell adjustable basic front rest and a small V bag rear rest under the stock, and the rifle was placed against my shoulder as in normal shooting. I believe I was shooting Crossman Premier 7.9 grn Hollow point pellets to begin with and had a target set up at about thirty yards. I also, a little latter on tried RWS 8.2 grn Super Points.

Things looked good at first but went haywire within a short space of time/shots. The little CP scope just wouldn't hold zero to get it sighted in. I'm a dealer for Leapers and they had just came out with their New 3-9 x44 True Strength scopes which had the Side Wheel focus plus IR with 36 colors and seemed very promising so I order 3 thinking I would keep one and have two to sell but the darn BT also chewed them up too!

*>The problem seems to be that with the, Spring piston [Springer's] and the Nitro Piston models, there is a considerable and violent two way jolt that most scopes just can't handle. It's also surprising just how much felt recoil the BTNP produced, it's not to far from that of a 20 gauge.

I will have to say one thing though in it's favor, it is a very powerful and hard hitting Air Rifle and not to be taken lightly, it packs a punch but is hell on scopes. But with it's Picatinney receiver rail, a scope is what's it's meant to take??

I decided on a PCP, a Hammerli Elite 10, as it's recoil is like that of any fire arm with only rearward recoil. I now have a Leapers 4-16 x44, 9 Mil-Dot [Army style] Reticle, SWAT [Side Wheel Adjustable Turret] +36 collors mounted on it and it is holding zero just fine as well as being sharp and clear.

>>As an added bit of info, when using a High Pressure hand pump, take your time and stop at the top of each stroke for at a second or two as well as at the bottom of the downward stroke to allow the maxium amount of air to enter the pump chamber thereby filling the rifles pressure chamber that much quicker and easier. Also, it not necessary to fill the rifles air cylinder to the maximum pressure as that won't necessarily insure better accuracy.


----------



## cherokeesteve

find the pellet that my gun would shoot the best with, put over 500 pellets through the rifle. :sniper:[/quote]

Amen to that. Most air rifles have a "break in" period and finding the pellet the rifle likes is critical. Put at least 100-200 pellets through before judging accuracy, after that try lots of different makes/brands of pellets. Doesn't even mean that pellets that fly all over out of your gun are crappy pellets. See how many posts online say "my gun likes ....... pellets". One of the great advantages to air rifles is the low cost of ammo compared to rimfires. I know this is an older post but hope you stuck it out and found what you were looking for.


----------



## darkgael

Test target from the FWB factory. There are five shots on this target. The pellet is for comparison.


----------



## vanislebc

your answer is an airforce condor in 22 cal


----------



## JVick

More than likely the pellets you are using may be your problem. I believe you will be pleased with the accuracy of the Beeman Crow Magnum hollowpoint pellet. Try them 1st before you buy another air rifle.

JVick


----------



## JVick

Darkgael,

Your target group image is humbling. "Were not worthy". Very nice!

JVick


----------



## sabo

Ref your accuracy problem here in the uk we are restricted to air rifles to under 12 foot pound without a firearms certificate I shoot shotgun here and am ex military? When it comes to air rifles there a world apart from all other weapons , when I started with air rifles it took me 3 months to get my first rabbit I could not believe how bad they were? Then I met a couple of guys ratting at a farm and it all became clear? Assuming you have a good scope it tight and the rifle has above 12 ftp stay with one type of pellet dome heads seem best for game? The biggest mistake people make is range? The parabolic curve on an air rifle is extreme zero the sites to say 40 yds u are looking ti get the pellets in a 1 inch cluster at say 40 yds consistently at about 10 yards you will hit the target as well as 40yrds your zero mark anythink between you have to judge the distance and aim lower on the scope over 40yrd you have to aim higher? We shoot pidgeons over here they must be head shot the same as rabbits as the birds feather are similar the flack jackets full of air and its difficult the kill them also shooting up at an angle the parabolic curve comes into play again severely in the case of an upward shot hope the is of some use to you ps once you got the pellets correct don't change them you will have to re zero again


----------



## NCAG1

Air guns are very accurate but are quite different from traditional powder burners. Air guns are hold sensitive and especially springers. Different physics at play with the recoil of these as compared to a powder burner. Recoil is often back and up or back and either side due to the spring release. The gun you mentioned you have bought can be mastered to a degree but like any sport you usually get what you pay for in air guns. The best to come to mind are Diana's; Weihrauchs; Air Arms; and when you get to PCP's you are in a different arena. If you want something to plink with hardly any recoil to shoot starlings and don't want to take the time to master hold and other techniques involved with spring guns then I suggest a pumper like a Sheridan or a CO2 powered air rifle for your needs.

If you have expendable income then PCP's will change your thought on air guns but come with a price.

I keep a general rule with springers...............buy the best which are either German made springers or English made ones. German guns like Diana and Weihrauch. And with English made springers the TX by AirArms is one of the best. You ask how much these guns are........well stand by for the shock. Some go as high as $800 for a particular configured rifle. Most start around $600 for the rifle alone. Then you have scopes to think about. Guess what......you can't use a regular scope. You need springer rated scopes for air guns or your going to waste potentially a $500 scope or even higher if you think of using a traditional scope on a air gun.

Like I said, alot to learn with air guns that traditional powder burner folks have no idea about. I shoot both and they are two different worlds but yet so close. I find air gunning makes me a better powder burner shooter by far. Not as much discipline in powder guns as compared to airgunning.

Good luck and then even when you get into nice airguns then comes tuning them with kits for added performance and that is a new ballgame too. So you see where I am coming from that this sport usually drops alot of folks not dedicated to time of mastering the airgun.


----------



## NCAG1

I forgot to add to the above post of mine if you want some very fine airguns there are also gas RAM guns that use a gas RAM rather than spring. Theoben's come to mind that are second to none in that field and these rifles sell in excess usually of $1200 so these guns can be as high are higher than powder guns for sure. Some special FT guns for 10m shooting go as high as a few grand to almost $3k for competition! That will lighten the pocket book for sure!

If you even need advice feel free to contact me direct. I have been in this sport many years and while still alot to learn I will share what I have learned so far with you.


----------



## Nanoblaster

I'm an air rifle business owner ( Air Rifles and Designs)and can tell you right off nitro piston and springer air rifles are not good for much of anything except to say you have something more powerful than a daisy. now for 300 bux you can get a Benjamin Marauder. They com in 3 calibers, .177 .22 .25. I have 3 .25's and they are very powerful and highly accurate quarter size groups at 100 yards. You can see these results on you tub. Just type in Benjamin Marauder reviews and you will find many links of people showing their capabilities. My business has every PCP air rifle ranging from a .22 cal to a .50 cal and they are powerful enough to take down 700 pound hogs. Daystate makes a .303 air rifle that is extremity powerful. Also the Benjamin Rogue is a 357 that is extremely powerful. Who ever tells you that a springer break barrel or a Nitro piston break barrel are good guns they are full of $#!% and don't know their air rifles. If you are pesting such as birds ground hogs squirrels and other vermin i suggest you get a .22 or .25 Benjamin Marauder. Their fps (Feet Per Second) is highly adjustable there for not destroying the background impact. With a good scope such as a sniper brand a UTG brand and even the Center Point scopes they sell at Wall mart work great on these air rifles. My email is [email protected] and my phone number is 757-788-9071, my name is Steven. By all means if you want a good air rifle built for you and sighted at the ranges you wish along with the power setting we can do that here at Custom Air Rifles and Designs. PCP air rifles have little to no recoil and are Very accurate. We will customize your rifle to you specifications. Our web sight is in the middle of being built by web builders as we speak and will be up and running in about 2 to 3 weeks. We have over 100 PCP air rifles and many other accessory's such as green and red laser sighting fold-able pistol grips many types of bi-pods and so on. We even engrave, for one owner such as on the stock we had a customer have us engrave the words (Never Go Gentile). Please by all means contact us. We will build you a perfect air rifle sight it in at the range you want set the fps at the speed you want and even find the best pellet for your rifle. We also have a very large selection of pellets and bullets, some of which you cant get here in the US because they are extremely devastating such as explosive pellets and incendiary rounds. A .22 explosive pellet has impact powder in the hollow point. I personally shot a 30 pound raccoon with on in the side and it opened up a wound the size of my fist. No bs what so ever. They are not illegal because they are pellets for air rifles and air rifles have no governmental legislation surrounding the usage of air rifles there for even a convicted felon can own a .357 air rifle for home defense and hunting and never worry about breaking a single law....
Again please shoot me an email or call me for any info you may want or need this goes for any one else reading this. If i don't answer my phone leave a massage and i will call you right back. Good hunting and be safe these are not toys. Steven G


----------



## spentwings

Nanoblaster said:


> Who ever tells you that a springer break barrel or a Nitro piston break barrel are good guns they are full of $#!% and don't know their air rifles.


Ho-hum.
I'm full of crap?
Seems to me you're the only one here trying to sell something,


----------



## BarefootBob

Nanblaster, you are right that the benjamin marauder is one of the best air rifles, but I also wouldn't discount NP air riffles as subpar, as they cant still be very effective. The problem are the number of moving parts moving all at once, but can be mitigated if you have a steady arm. :beer:


----------



## spentwings

Saying a PCP is better than a springer or piston is like saying a compound is better than a recurve and a crossbow is better than both. You guys really need to stop sucking on those lead pellets. :rock:


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

I totally disagree with Nanoblaster and may be why he never came back! Springers are very well made and accurate rifles once you learn the hold and what each rifle likes. Some are very powerful and just as much so as a PCP. So don't anyone new to this read much into that statement for sure.

Springers are the foundation of this sport and will continue to be so for a very long long time.

Geeez why do people talk about things they have no expertise in or know!


----------



## Nanoblaster

Cross bows are better than both you can use a freaking scope and bi-pod its called math use it some time. NP springers are simply big air rifles you have to have a death grip on to shoot well. You don't see a NP or Springer 1200$ do you and the reason is PCP's are better at delivering lead at their target than the np and springer and are so much more powerful and accurate. Most if not all people that say a springer and NP are good air guns is because that's all they can afford. I've got 15 years of air gun shooting under my belt and I know from massive XP that PCP air rifles are the most powerful and the most accurate. Again do the bloody math the only springer I have ever come across that has any good qualities is the Big Cat .22 Gamo, and after 30 yards the group gets as big as my hand unless you are putting your NP or springer in a vice concerted to the ground then maybe you will get good groups at 40 yards but really. Again its all in the math and you will never ever find a springer or Nitro Piston air rifle over 600 bux because the manufacturers know they just aren't worth it. PCP rifles "again" are the most powerful and the most accurate. Again do the bloody math, even watch some you tube and you will join me when I say PCP air rifles are the best for the job. Again do the math like the cross bow it is better than any bow out there because you can put a scope on them and you can put a bi-pod on them making them extremely stable allowing you to robinhood many more arrows than you ever will with any bow. again the math people the math. omg the math. lol


----------



## PiedmontNCAirgunner

Nanoblaster said:


> Cross bows are better than both you can use a freaking scope and bi-pod its called math use it some time. NP springers are simply big air rifles you have to have a death grip on to shoot well. You don't see a NP or Springer 1200$ do you and the reason is PCP's are better at delivering lead at their target than the np and springer and are so much more powerful and accurate. Most if not all people that say a springer and NP are good air guns is because that's all they can afford. I've got 15 years of air gun shooting under my belt and I know from massive XP that PCP air rifles are the most powerful and the most accurate. Again do the bloody math the only springer I have ever come across that has any good qualities is the Big Cat .22 Gamo, and after 30 yards the group gets as big as my hand unless you are putting your NP or springer in a vice concerted to the ground then maybe you will get good groups at 40 yards but really. Again its all in the math and you will never ever find a springer or Nitro Piston air rifle over 600 bux because the manufacturers know they just aren't worth it. PCP rifles "again" are the most powerful and the most accurate. Again do the bloody math, even watch some you tube and you will join me when I say PCP air rifles are the best for the job. Again do the math like the cross bow it is better than any bow out there because you can put a scope on them and you can put a bi-pod on them making them extremely stable allowing you to robinhood many more arrows than you ever will with any bow. again the math people the math. omg the math. lol


Hmmmmm........power is not everything in this sport. I would suggest going to the GTA to learn from the pros and those who have probably been shooting quality springers longer than you have taken breath on this earth I would say. Power does not equate to accuracy and knowing your intended use dictates the power level you need.

I would suggest getting up with someone in your area that is a real airgun pro and let them teach you airgunning and you should see where a springer is just as worthy as any PCP. I have PCP's as well and they have their use and need.


----------



## spentwings

Nanoblaster said:


> Cross bows are better than both you can use a freaking scope and bi-pod its called math use it some time. NP springers are simply big air rifles you have to have a death grip on to shoot well. You don't see a NP or Springer 1200$ do you and the reason is PCP's are better at delivering lead at their target than the np and springer and are so much more powerful and accurate. Most if not all people that say a springer and NP are good air guns is because that's all they can afford. I've got 15 years of air gun shooting under my belt and I know from massive XP that PCP air rifles are the most powerful and the most accurate. Again do the bloody math the only springer I have ever come across that has any good qualities is the Big Cat .22 Gamo, and after 30 yards the group gets as big as my hand unless you are putting your NP or springer in a vice concerted to the ground then maybe you will get good groups at 40 yards but really. Again its all in the math and you will never ever find a springer or Nitro Piston air rifle over 600 bux because the manufacturers know they just aren't worth it. PCP rifles "again" are the most powerful and the most accurate. Again do the bloody math, even watch some you tube and you will join me when I say PCP air rifles are the best for the job. Again do the math like the cross bow it is better than any bow out there because you can put a scope on them and you can put a bi-pod on them making them extremely stable allowing you to robinhood many more arrows than you ever will with any bow. again the math people the math. omg the math. lol


I wish you'd stop the :spam: 
Death grip? Have you ever heard of the artillery hold?
Like PNCA implied,,,you really don't know what you're talking about. :iroll:


----------



## hunterfromindex

Hi BarefootBob,
I total agree that the list of best air rifle is included benjamin marauder. However, RWS .22 Pellet Model 54 Combo Rifle is much more accurate, in my opinion. :withstupid:


----------



## Donguarm

Have you tried the Benjamin Discovery, "small brother" of Marauder. It's not necessarily the better air rifle, but it's a lot more affordable for a PCP. Although it's a little loud.


----------



## spentwings

Hey Don,,,what are you doing on this dead forum???  
Yeah for sure,,,, the Discovery has a good reputation and it's what I'd buy if I felt the need for a PCP.


----------



## Mac-

Hi Everyone
I just joined the blog today so I could say " Thank You " to everyone that responded to this thread. It has helped me a lot.
My story is very similar to the person that started this thread.
I boudht my first airgun in many decades a few year ago. It is a GAMO Whisper because I wanted something quiet and accurate.
It is quiet but I could never shoot a decent group with it, I blamed the gun, scope, pellets, just about everything.
After reading this thread and going to Pyramyd Air " How to shoot an airgun accurately " 
http://www.pyramydair.com/blog/2005/04/ ... ccurately/
I now understand what I was doing wrong and the groups are MUCH better.
Thanks again

:beer:


----------



## spentwings

Hi Mac-
It's great you were able to ignore my unpleasantness and get something out of this thread :beer: !


----------



## Mac-

Hi spentwings

There is BS on every blog. You guys did a good job of pointing it out.

I have need of a quiet shotshell gun, A 22 birdshot would be perfect except they are too noisy. I know GAMO made 2, 22 cal shotshell airguns. I understand that they were about the worst guns on the face of the earth. 
Are there any other choices out there?

Thanks again

:beer:


----------



## Zipp

_"Saying a PCP is better than a springer or piston is like saying a compound is better than a recurve and a crossbow is better than both. You guys really need to stop sucking on those lead pellets."_

Better? Perhaps this is pushing an opinion. Nonetheless the truth is: Are PCP's more efficient? Yes. Generally more accurate? Yes. Generally more powerful? Yes. Generally multi-shot repeaters? Yes. Generally easier to shoot accurately? Yes. Generally easier to tune? Yes.
If this equals better than so be it. The comparison is apples to oranges. PCP's are also a lot more expensive.
I have had numerous springer/multi-pump guns. I loved them all and took many pests and small game. No disrespect to the springers by any means. I never thought I would spend the money that I did on an airgun, until I saw the Maurader. It provides dead center bulls with boring regularity and with the .25 cal, it blows the tar out of whatever you shoot. I found a lot of springers more residential backyard friendly because that .25 will blow through your target and keep going.
Just thought I'd add that..


----------

